# Using ccache and clang in FreeBSD 10



## zennybsd (Sep 17, 2013)

I would like to recompile FreeBSD 10 without debuggings and other optimizations. For faster compilation, I would like to use ccache with clang (which is reportedly default in FreeBSD).

What could be an ideal way*** to recompile FreeBSD 10 using clang and ccache? Any input with some successful configurations will be appreciated!

Thanks!



*** I followed some howtos from this forum without success (maybe they are inapplicable to FreeBSD 10), viz. 
1) [HOWTO] buildworld using clang + ccache
2) HOWTO: FreeBSD with CCACHE
3) BuildingFreeBSDWithClang


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2013)

Obligatory warning: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469#HEAD


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 17, 2013)

At present, a buildworld on FreeBSD-10 does not work with devel/ccache enabled.  A sort of weak workaround is to leave /usr/obj from previous builds and add the -DNOCLEAN option for buildworld.


----------

